# TSG53: Google Sponsored Zombie Apocalypse



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_The New iPad (not iPad3) is released, find out why the Anonymous hackers take down the Vatican site and why the Raspberry Pi web sites crashed.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or 

Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using

iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then

at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

"iPad3" vs "The New iPad"
www.apple.com/ipad

Anonymous hackers take down Vatican site
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1044335-anonymous-hackers-take-down-vatican.html

Raspberry Pi Buying frenzy crashes website
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1043260-raspberry-pi-buying-frenzy-crashes.html

Prizes for finding Security Expoits in Google Chrome
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/googles-chrome-browser-on-friday.ars
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109...um-exploit-of-chrome-patched-within-24-hours/

US Law does not require that merchants accept coins
http://www.snopes.com/business/money/pennies.asp

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to

[email protected].


----------

